# ربي لافائدة فيً ولكن الفائدة كلها لك



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2010)

ربى يسوع الغالى
اراك تنظر الى حزينا على حالتى التى تسوء يوما بعد يوما
وتنظر
الى نظرة عتاب لماذا لاتريدى الراحة
ولكنى اريد الراحة بل احتاج اليها
بشدة
ولكن ابحث عليها بعيدا عنك
وماذا بعد
كل يوم يزداد شقائى
وتعبى فالعالم لايقدم لى مااحتاجه

ربى يسوع سامحنى .انا دائما اشتاق
الى الخطية واميل اليها بطبعى
ولكن هل سافشل فى الوصول الى ملكوتك

هـــــــــــــل
يعقل ان تتركنى وانا ابنك وان كنت لاتساعدنى فمن سيساعدنى غيرك

ربـــــــــى
لااملك شئيا حتى اقدمه لك !!!!!
ربــــــــي 
انني اسمعك تهمس
فى اذنى انا لااريد شئيا سوى قلبك
ولكن قلبى هذا مثل كتله حجرية ليس بها
اى محبة او حرارة
حسنا ساقدمه لك بكل مافيه من خطية وانت تتولى تغييره
لانى لااستطيع من نفسى ان اغيره
اشتاق الى العيش معك ولكن اشعر بعدم
القدرة واليأس من نفسى

ربى أصعب عليك ان تغيرنى كما غيرت كثيرين
قبلى؟؟؟!!!

ربما حالتى معقدة جدا ولكن غير مستحيلة امام قدرتك الانهائية
والان
لن اتركك حتى تغيرنى وتأمر الخطية ان تضمحل من اعضائى وتجعلنى فى موكب
نصرتك
اثق فى قوتك على تغييرى مهما قلت انا انه لا فائدة فيا
نعم

لافائدة فيا ولكن الفائدة كلها لك
انت الذى تسكب فيا محبتك
من فضلك
يارب لاتحجب وجهك عنى بل احسبنى ضمن اجرائك ولكن ليس خارج قطيعك



منقول
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 مايو 2010)

*صلاة جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## besm alslib (22 مايو 2010)

والان
 لن اتركك حتى تغيرنى وتأمر الخطية ان تضمحل من اعضائى وتجعلنى فى موكب
 نصرتك
 اثق فى قوتك على تغييرى مهما قلت انا انه لا فائدة فيا
 نعم

 لافائدة فيا ولكن الفائدة كلها لك
 انت الذى تسكب فيا محبتك
 من فضلك
 يارب لاتحجب وجهك عنى بل احسبنى ضمن اجرائك ولكن ليس خارج قطيعك



*آميــــــن*

*صلاة وتامل رائعين فعلا*

*شكرا عزيزتي على الصلاة الرائعه *


*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## bemo (22 مايو 2010)

صلاة جميلة جدا جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 مايو 2010)

امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة

تحيتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *صلاة جميلة*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*


 

ميرسي لمرورك ماجد
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> والان
> 
> لن اتركك حتى تغيرنى وتأمر الخطية ان تضمحل من اعضائى وتجعلنى فى موكب
> نصرتك
> ...


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

bemo قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي لمرورك 
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين​
> 
> شكرا للصلاة الطيبة​
> 
> تحيتي​


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررسى على الصلاه الجميله والتأمل الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررسى على الصلاه الجميله والتأمل الرائع
> ربنا يباركك​





امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2011)

صلاة جميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fullaty (25 يناير 2011)

> انني اسمعك تهمس
> فى اذنى انا لااريد شئيا سوى قلبك
> ولكن قلبى هذا مثل كتله حجرية ليس بها
> اى محبة او حرارة
> ...



*بقولها كل قداس حينما يقول الكاهن اين هى قلوبكم بقول جوايا خده يارب مش عايزاه خلي قلبى معاك على طول

ميرسى يا مرموره على الصلاه الحلاوة دى ربنا يباركك *


----------

